#  Erste Hilfe >   Nach Insektenstichen >

## Tiamon

vor einigen Tagen hat mich etwas gestochen, ich weiß leider nicht was und wann. Es sind 3 Stiche am Bein. Zuerst waren sie eckig. Mittlerweile rot, geschwollen und fest, rundlich mit Flüssigkeitsgefüllten Blässchen drauf, die auch aufplatzen :-(  Wie sollte ich das behandeln?

----------


## Patientenschubser

Wie groß sind die "Bläschen" den?
Schon mal auf die Idee gekommen den HA drauf schauen zu lassen?

----------


## Tiamon

der Stich bzw die Schwellung 3-5 cm, die Blässchen ganz klein.Ich denke dafür brauch man nicht extra zum Arzt. Vielleicht gibt es Hausmittelchen?

----------


## josie

Hallo Tiamon!
Auf alle Fälle kannst Du den Bereich kühlen, es gibt auch divese Cremes/Gel, wie z.B. Fenistil oder Tavegil, die den Juckreiz linder. Auch Quarkwickel können hilfreich sein.
Wenn allerdings die Rötung, Schwellung und die Größe des Insektenstichs weiter zunimmt, solltest Du auf jeden Fall einen Arzt aufsuchen. 
Allerdings könnte es sich auch evt um einen Zeckenbiß handeln und wenn es bei einem Zeckenbiß einen roten Hof gibt, dann solltest Du auf alle Fälle einen Arzt aufsuchen!
Du schreibst nichts darüber, ob die Stelle juckt?
LG Josie

----------


## isla

Hallo, ich würde bei komischen Hautreaktionen auf einen Insektenstich auch auf Nummer sicher gehen und einen Arzt aufsuchen. Ansonsten stehen hier auch einige Tipps zum Erste Hilfe bei Insektenstichen.

----------

